
Designing Chat for Commerce: UX Research in Invisible UI - alyxmxe
https://medium.com/@kipsearch/designing-chat-for-commerce-9faf1e36c040#.jhw1qe18z
======
larakerns
Thanks for posting, our startup in Berlin is moving into the conversation-as-
commerce space and this will help us with some design hurdles around user
engagement.

